# 1947 Schwinn New World Lightweights



## SirMike1983 (Dec 2, 2012)

I bought a pair of New World Lightweights from this forum. I had decided not to take on any more projects, but couldn't resist trying a couple old Schwinns. It's a his and hers pair, both post war, but only by a couple of years. I've made some progress cleaning them up. I've done both sets of bars and stems. I have done one set of hand brake levers. I have done the chainring on the men's frame, as well as the brake calipers on the men's. 

Bike Shed Blog will have progress updates on it more regularly. I also did a brief tutorial entry on re-building early Schwinn-built calipers (not the later W. German type "Approved").


----------



## s1b (Dec 3, 2012)

Great job and nice bikes!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 3, 2012)

The always messy job of cleaning out the bottom bracket and crank assembly:

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2012/12/schwinn-new-world-cleaning-up-one-piece.html


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 9, 2012)

Chain loosening and cleaning:

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2012/12/the-smell-of-cleaned-chain.html

Fender dent removal and shaping:

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2012/12/repairing-dents-in-fenders.html


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 12, 2012)

Using a hybrid Oxalic Acid and wire brush method to clean up the fenders:

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2012/12/schwinn-new-world-removing-rust-from.html


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 23, 2012)

In the past couple weeks, the tires have arrived, and I got a chance to clean up the chainguard and rear wheel:

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2012_12_01_archive.html


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 7, 2013)

Nothing like a warm weekend to get a few things done on the New World bike. That old, black Schwinn paint polishes up pretty nicely.

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 7, 2013)

Some more work simulating aged cad plating- tonight putting "age" and "wear" onto the finish to blend with a period bike. 

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2013/01/simulating-cad-plating-part-2.html


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 13, 2013)

Front wheel is cleaned and lubricated, now to true it up

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2013/01/truing-bicycle-wheel-schwinn-new-world.html


----------



## shawn57187 (Jan 15, 2013)

Are you going to polish up that rim? 

A secret I discovered for removing old caked on grease from around spokes and other hard to reach places on a hub is to first dissemble everything. Then I bathe everything is gasoline using an old paintbrush.  Gasoline dissolves that dried tar substance pretty quickly. Then I follow up with a light pressure washing and finally go over everything by hand with extra fine steel wool and WD40.  It makes the rim look like new -- totally safe for all your plated surfaces! I've used this method to remove some pretty substantial and difficult dried grease.  

I'm not sure about painted surfaces, but I'd imagine gasoline might do more harm than good.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 15, 2013)

Unfortunately that brown stuff is surface rust around the spokes. I may hit it again with some small tools to remove the rust later. The grease is pretty much gone at this point- I used Bug and Tar remover for that part. I'm going to reassmble the bike and make sure everything is working and ready to go before I hit those spoke areas again I think though.

Yeah, I shined the rims up a little bit, but I didn't want to get too aggressive. They're pretty worn. They do have a little shine now though. 

My tubes came from Harris Cyclery and I finally got the tape, tubes and tires onto the wheels. I actually got a chance to reassemble the front tonight. The back still needs some tweaking and the fender before it can be declared re-assembled. I have my cables now too, and will install them at the end.

Pictures at 

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 20, 2013)

The rear wheel, fender, and chain guard are now reassembled.

http://www.bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2013/01/schwinn-new-world-reassembling-back-side.html


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 22, 2013)

The brakes are on and set up. With a period correct, but still temporary saddle and pedals in place, the bike is ready for a test ride. I plan on addressing the saddle and pedals in the not too distant future.

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2013/01/schwinn-new-world-brakes-etc.html


----------



## shawn57187 (Jan 23, 2013)

Looking good! I'd love to see it in daylight! I love bikes that are all cleaned up but still preserve that vintage look.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 23, 2013)

I was just thinking the same thing- so I grabbed a couple pictures during my test rides today. It was certainly cold.













http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2013/01/new-world-test-rides.html


----------



## shawn57187 (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow that's looking really amazing! Love it!!  

By saving the patina, it gives the impression you just pulled it out of the barn and started riding it. Then, as you get in closer, you see its been all meticulously cleaned up and serviced.  Any other plans for it or is it on to the next project?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 24, 2013)

shawn57187 said:


> Wow that's looking really amazing! Love it!!
> 
> By saving the patina, it gives the impression you just pulled it out of the barn and started riding it. Then, as you get in closer, you see its been all meticulously cleaned up and serviced.  Any other plans for it or is it on to the next project?




The saddle and pedals need addressing next. I have a box of pedal components and will build a set of #10 Torringtons from parts I have around. The saddle is period right now, but I'm thinking of either trying to get an original Mesinger tourist type (would be spot-on correct according to the catalogs) or perhaps building another '40s springer into a re-upholstered and recovered saddle for the bike. Once those are addressed and it passes a series of final test rides, it will be truly done. After that, I may take some time off and just ride until I get hungry to restart the Raleigh rod-drum Dawn Tourist (a true oddity).

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2012/10/current-project.html


----------



## cyclebuster (Jan 24, 2013)

any interest in a 46 ladies New World frame? have the fork, and front fender, nice stuff repainted, dirt cheap


----------



## shawn57187 (Jan 25, 2013)

The Raleigh looks like a complicated project - presumably you'll be rebuilding the 3 spd hub, etc? There is still a lot of Winter, so maybe you'll get to the Raleigh sooner than later.  

Do you think you'll add a light to the New World?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 25, 2013)

shawn57187 said:


> The Raleigh looks like a complicated project - presumably you'll be rebuilding the 3 spd hub, etc? There is still a lot of Winter, so maybe you'll get to the Raleigh sooner than later.
> 
> Do you think you'll add a light to the New World?





Luckily, the 3 speed hub functions as is. The beauty of the AW is that stuff rarely breaks. I've rebuilt the one on my Raleigh Sports. It's not fun, but it's doable with some patience. I am hoping to avoid that with this one. I'm also hoping to avoid having to do any work within the brake drums themselves, since spares for the ABs hubs are getting harder to find.

The project is complicated in the sense that I need to make a custom set up for the front rod. The rod keeps getting hung up on the inside of the fork blade. I think I'll have to taper the rod where it goes down into the fork to avoid contact. 

I would like to add a light to the New World, but if I do that I want to get a 1940s or maybe early 50s period generator set. There are tons from the 60s/70s around, but they just don't look right. Perhaps  Miller or a similar set. 

I rebuilt a set of Torrington #10 pedals tonight for it as well. Hopefully they run smoothly and last long.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 29, 2013)

The rebuild Torrington #10 pedals are mounted and I took the bike for a spin this evening, which was unseasonably warm at 70 degrees.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 1, 2013)

Even located an original New World saddle to finish it off:













http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2013/02/schwinn-new-world-completed.html


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 9, 2013)

I've been riding this bicycle for the better part of a year and decided I like it enough to expand its road going and path capabilities. The single speed freewheel is great within a very narrow band of speeds. However, starting up on a hill proved stubborn and descents tended to spin out pretty quickly. I was able to locate a set of early 1960s Schwinn wheels in good shape and converted the bike into a 3-speed. I used period hardware in a number of places and located a killer, brass SA shifter for the handle bars. I also located an all-metal SA pulley for the frame and rigged it up with a fresh cable. The long spring saddle was disintegrating and the original Mesinger tourist is hard as a rock. I ended up mounting a nice, leather Brooks saddle in "antique" brown on the bike. It gives a nice vintage look with the comfort and quality of an English, leather Brooks.

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2013/11/schwinn-new-world-update.html


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you for the effort in blogging this stuff, it doesn't go un-read.....!


----------



## Iverider (Nov 14, 2013)

That is a great bike. I've been keeping my eyes open for a good deal on a taller frame if they made them, but nothing has surfaced. Then again, I'm not looking very hard either. I have a similar Brooks sprung saddle on my commuter and it is very comfortable!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

It's good to hear there are at least a few readers. The lightweights are not as popular as the grade A, prewar ballooners, but they are still interesting. I wasn't initially sure about doing this conversion. I really like keeping things as original as possible, but then I also wanted to make this bicycle capable of going on the local, paved bike paths. That required the 3 speed set up, and I actually am pretty happy with the combination of vintage Schwinn stuff I was able to put together for the conversion. 

It also was sort of a preliminary run for the multispeed Schwinn DX project. I wanted to see how a skiptooth conversion using a multispeed hub would go, and I was happy enough to order another conversion cog for the DX. The DX will have the addition of a 3 speed coaster brake rather than a regular 3 speed Sturmey AW hub.


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 14, 2013)

Looks great Mike, I really like the changes to make it more rideable.  Your blog is a great resource I enjoy reading too.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 14, 2013)

Thank god they're not as popular! They ride great and you can usually find them in larger sizes and still afford them. They were meant for Go NOT Show which I like a lot. Ballooners are Function following form. Still cool nonetheless.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 13, 2014)

A short guide to New Worlds:

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2014/04/a-guide-to-schwinn-new-world-bicycle.html


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 14, 2014)

Also, I have placed 20 or so quick links to various repair methods and useful information on the right side of the blog.


----------



## Miq (Apr 9, 2019)

@SirMike1983 I also want to say thanks for the New World info you created here and at your blog.  I refer to your short guide to New Worlds often, and learned a lot about my New World from your guide when I was restoring it.  Short Guide to New Worlds 

Thanks SirMike!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 9, 2019)

I ultimately upgraded the bike further to have period late 40s - early 50s wheels with the Schwinn alloy hubs and stainless rims. The upgraded wheels are historical to the immediate post-war period but give a better performance. I also went to a more correct Sturmey quadrant shifter - Schwinn continued using the quadrants after WWII. Lamp set is a period French set with streamliner headlight. I'm still using the Ichi conversion cog, which has gone on just fine.






The bike originally began as a single-speed free wheel. I still have the original wheel set here in my garage, but I prefer the upgraded performance of the period 3-speed and lightened wheel components.  It's a great bike in its current configuration. The New World series is among the most adaptable and under-valued of the vintage Schwinns. You often find them at a bargain price still. A men's balloon tire Schwinn in the same condition from the same year sells for a much higher price.


----------

